# Prewar Autocycle



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2017)

I won't be able to afford it, so..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...130808?hash=item58fcaa23f8:g:4yEAAOSwT2JZk5xc


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I won't be able to afford it, so..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...130808?hash=item58fcaa23f8:g:4yEAAOSwT2JZk5xc




it's only $9.00


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> it's only $9.00



Not for long.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Not for long.




i'm pumping it up now


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not a Schwinn guy, but I'd ride this one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

I gotta say...I wouldn't kick it outta bed.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 15, 2017)

Go find a JMC BMX to trade him!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2017)

Who would trade that for a dumb ole' bmx bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Who would trade that for a dumb ole' bmx bike?



I wish I had one to trade!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Who would trade that for a dumb ole' bmx bike?




Schwinn owners


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I wish I had one to trade!



Yeah you right!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

Well that escalated quickly


*Bid Amount* *Bid Time*
u***e(509) $2,325.00 15 Aug 2017 at 7:14:34PM PDT
s***s( $2,300.00 15 Aug 2017 at 7:14:02PM PDT
s***d( $1,600.00 15 Aug 2017 at 7:12:20PM PDT
l***l( $500.00 15 Aug 2017 at 6:57:36PM PDT
l***a( $250.00 15 Aug 2017 at 7:04:04PM PDT
Starting Price $9.00 15 Aug 2017 at 6:21:09PM PD


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 15, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> i'm pumping it up now



Haha, told you not for long.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> 
> *Bid Amount* *Bid Time*
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

THE STIG said:


>



Dang it! I was hoping to get a $9.99 Schwinn!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 15, 2017)

I was high bidder for less than a minute!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang it! I was hoping to get a $9.99 Schwinn!




yeah , i was hoping to get my last few for the posted price too , until some douche nozzle(s) had to put thier 2¢ in (which left them broke)


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, no longer available already.


----------



## sarmis (Aug 15, 2017)

So who seduced the seller into pulling the Auction ?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 15, 2017)

Someone probably said I'll show up tomorrow with $3k. End now and get paid tomorrow!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Someone probably said I'll show up tomorrow with $3k. End now and get paid tomorrow!



Well I can tell you it wasn't for $9.99.....no dice


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 15, 2017)

So what would a value on this bike be?
    5,6 or more ......?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 15, 2017)

What happened to it!? I was watching it then just ended!??


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 15, 2017)

Someone is probably on their way to Chilocothe Ohio with a fistful of $100s


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang it! I was hoping to get a $9.99 Schwinn!



now you got $10.00 towards a good bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 15, 2017)

not the right bar,s for that bike & what about the seat


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 15, 2017)

was it a original tank or repo


----------



## kreika (Aug 16, 2017)

Tank looked og. What are they worth during a feeding frenzy? 2k plus? Columbia bars on it were poop but the rest was cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Tank looked og. What are they worth during a feeding frenzy? 2k plus? Columbia bars on it were poop but the rest was cool!




--Bike was an unbelievably mostly correct original.   Plus way cool dealer badge.....should easily be 5G

but bikes are ridiculously UNDER valued....

should be worth 20G


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 16, 2017)

THE SELLER MUST HAVE BEEN OVERWHELMED?
IGNORANCE IS BLISS!
IT WOULD BE A STEEL AT 5K!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice! it's that a 1940? I'm not a Schwinn guy so I really can't tell.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2017)

Fricken, awesome bike!
I can hear the announcer now.
HE SHOOTS! HE SCOOOOOOORRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2017)

Every time a bike like this flys by, I feel like the guy at the fishing hole who's completely back lashed his reel while everybody else is yelling.
I GOT ONE!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2017)

Just for posterity, so that in a couple years from now, when somebody stumbles onto this thread, they can see what we were getting all weak in the knees over.


 

 OH, YEAH!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 18, 2017)

The tanks looks pretty clean inside.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> The tanks looks pretty clean inside.
> 
> View attachment 662322
> View attachment 662323



Is someone sandbagging?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 18, 2017)

Did he at least appreciate the JMC BMX you traded him?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm not a Schwinn guy, as you all know, but that would bike great bike to have in the collection.    I just got the chills after saying that and feel a bit nauseous.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Is someone sandbagging?




Not at all. I think everybody has those pictures. He sent them to anyone who requested them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Not at all. I think everybody has those pictures. He sent them to anyone who requested them.




I thought maybe you got the bike. A few wrong parts but a pretty easy fix for a super nice bike. If I wouldn't have just got my blue '41 canti back I might have made a run at that one.  Congrats to whoever did get it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought maybe you got the bike. A few wrong parts but a pretty easy fix for a super nice bike. If I wouldn't have just got my blue '41 canti back I might have made a run at that one.  Congrats to whoever did get it. V/r Shawn




I sent and offer but I haven't heard back from the owner.

I saw your blue canti, it's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------

